# Games that ruins friendships



## NightGale100 (Mar 4, 2017)

Have you guys ever had a multi-player game that would make you and your friends yell at each other? Mine's is Mario Kart 8...especially on teams!!


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes!! It's not a video game but Uno used to make me and my friends hate each other, don't ask why lol. We always played it for hours and it was fun but it went that intense that my friend actually ripped the cards so we couldn't play it anymore. We were young though so that probably had something to do with it. The game is supposed to be fun but it was too much for us back then 

/ Also the Sims 2, me and my brother tried to play the same save but we couldn't agree of anything so my brother completely messed the house and everything so I stopped playing it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Mine has to be Monopoly Deal holy ***** my family literally goes after each other in that game


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 4, 2017)

I played Zelda: Four Swords with a friend. Things got ugly during Rupee Fever and I often ended up getting my friend killed. Which was a pain, since we shared the same life meter.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 4, 2017)

Mario Party for sure. XD


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 4, 2017)

Mario kart/Mario party is the best way to destroy your friendship, I'M LOOKING AT YOU JOHNATHAN AND YOUR BLUE SHELL. Also league of legends


----------



## Loriii (Mar 4, 2017)

Splatoon, especially when playing ranked.


----------



## Elphie (Mar 4, 2017)

I get really aggressive when I play Uno and Monopoly ;p


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 4, 2017)

In Pokemon B&W2 My sister and I battled in the battle subway. We were on the same team but we kept attacking each other. At first we raged but it kinda got humerous!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 4, 2017)

town of salem and monopoly lol


----------



## Chicha (Mar 4, 2017)

Mario Party for sure. It's a very good test on any kind of relationship tbh. Smash Bros often accomplishes the same thing. As for board games, Monopoly and Sorry always brings out different sides of people.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2017)

super mario bros ... so much frustration and anger, especially when someone else picks u up or jumps on your head so u die ):
my friends and i stopped playing that game together because we got angry at each other too often lmao rip


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2017)

Dokapon Kingdom...


----------



## Foreveronlinee (Mar 5, 2017)

League of Legends. I haven't played a more stressful game in my life. I've gotten into arguments, witnessed my friends getting into arguments. The game can sometimes make good days into bad days.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 5, 2017)

Animal Crossing, when an unwanted villager moves in from a friend's void :'(


----------



## Irelia (Mar 5, 2017)

easy lmao
mario kart


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 5, 2017)

New Super Mario Bros, Mario Kart, & Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 5, 2017)

Overwatch no doubt.


----------



## MayorMacy (Mar 7, 2017)

Definitely Mario Party, because I am ultra competitive when it comes to that game and haven't lost a single game.


----------



## vel (Mar 7, 2017)

mario party with all the dice rolls and crap lmao when you had to choose someone to go back to the start lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Games with *Overcompetitive* People.
Not sure what else....


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Mar 7, 2017)

Crash Bash and just about any Crash racing game, I get too competitive lol.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 7, 2017)

my buddies and I used to play He Man Basketball, where fouls were allowed, so that got heated sometimes.

but games that ruin friendships?  that would be things like quarters, spin the bottle, truth or dare, strip poker, heck regular poker too if you playing for money!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 8, 2017)

They don't cause me to hate anyone, but my roommate gets REAL competitive with Uno. She'll save up all her "screw you!" cards and play them on you back-to-back. It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 8, 2017)

Super Smash Bros... I got bored of it because my brother always wins. He doesn't act mean or anything, though.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 8, 2017)

It's volleyball for me, but mostly because I have terrible aim and end up hitting people in the head with the ball. 

Mario Party gets pretty intense too.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 8, 2017)

Pokemon battles and playing magic the gathering with my brother used to ALWAYS start fights when we were younger. I had more experience playing both and I was always too prideful to let him win and he'd get so mad when he lost. After dealing with that for a while my mom just decided we couldn't play games together xD


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2017)

_Borderlands 2_. I kept dying or getting stuck, and my friend (who was super interested in getting me into the story side of the game) was getting quite frustrated, especially since when you die you have to be saved within a certain amount of time.


----------



## Bosca (Mar 9, 2017)

Competitive people are the most fun people to play with imo, yeah they'll get salty, but they'll get over it and we can just laugh about it. Pok?mon can be infuriating to whoever gets a real bad run of luck with RNG.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Mario Kart. Period. I have endless amount of moments where I've sworn at the top of my lungs over losing to my mates. Needless to say, they were never pleased. And that's why I now have no friends.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

Any multiplayer mario game and monopoly.

Monopoly will make your family and friends hate you.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 20, 2017)

Spelunky is pretty brutal, considering that one of my friends always likes to mess up everyone else when their a ghost.


----------



## Reyrey (Mar 20, 2017)

Animal jam: NOTE: people will do LITERALLY ANYTHING for the item Spiked Collar


----------



## Frackle (Mar 20, 2017)

the card game, mafia. a game where you can lie and deceive all of your friends just to win which could end really badly with all the arguments!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 20, 2017)

Risk is sure to make you some enemies.


----------

